# Finally a proper espresso machine to cut my teeth on



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks @Uncletits for the machine!


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Woop. Nailed it!


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

forsh said:


> Woop. Nailed it!
> 
> View attachment 53388


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Cute cups too! 🐝


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

EmmaC said:


> Cute cups too! 🐝


 Ah thanks they're my fav.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

forsh said:


> View attachment 53366


 Very nice setup....any chance of the *same picture but in colour* please...TIA


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Rincewind said:


> Very nice setup....any chance of the *same picture but in colour* please...TIA


 Sure thing...


----------



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

In fact here's the exact same one (now I know how to revert to original) 😁


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Ahhh that's better, many thanks...i was typing "it's not the same picture" lol...as you re-did the post, you must've read my mind lol

Looks nicer without the effect on it...thanks again.


----------

